# which milking machine should I order ...



## Guest (Jan 28, 2008)

My hands have had ENOUGH (and I still have 5 more does due to freshen in the next couple months)... So.. I am whipping out MR. CREDIT card.. I've got the new Hoegger catalog ... on pg 14 is the Hoegger's deluxe 2-goat milking system (it had a belly Pail system) free shipping..$1749.00.... OR .... how about the one from Hamby's? advertisied is their 2 goat milker, 6 gal ss with HD vaccum supply.. on sale for $1795 (shipping is $137.00) .... HELP!!! which to order (or neither???) I've NEVER used a machine, also just my hands.. hands say, they will NOT being doing that again this year for so many does... I hope to place my order this evening.. so any help is greatly apprectiated.
susie, mo ozarks


----------



## Karen Bailey (Oct 26, 2007)

I have a Hoegger 2 goat system, have been using it for 4 years now,and love it. It came all ready to use, which was good for me who had never used a milking machine before. Clean up is as easy as cleaning any ss milk bucket. On DHI test day each doe's milk is separate and so easier to weigh. However, the belly pails are one-and-a-half gallon capacity, and in the Spring when all your goats are giving their maximum amount, you still have to empty the pails after each goat so you won't overflow the buckets. In later lactation you can milk more than one goat before emptying the pail to save a little time as long as you keep track of how much milk is accumulating in there.


----------



## KJFarm (Oct 26, 2007)

I have the 2 goat milking machine from Hoegger too. and I love the simplicity of the machine and the easy clean-up!


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2008)

the small bucket was my main concern on the Hoegger's system. I had a couple does that are milking a bit over a gallon each in the morning.. and right around 6lbs at night. I was thinking about ordering a ss tote or two, to be able to empty and continue. I guess I'd have to also make sure and pair a ff or something, with the heavier milking does, so we don't have to much for the bucket... thanks for the info... I do like the idea of eary clean-up (watch the neighbors' clean-up after they milk the jerseys.. it's a lot and it's some BIG ol' buckets to haul LOL) OH... speaking of cows, does anyone know if I would be able to use it on the Jersey (will know tomorrow if her Ai took) I know I'll need a bigger bucket for her.. that's what got me looking at the Hamby milkers.
susie


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

http://www.freewebs.com/cottoneyeddoes/buildingyourownmilker.htm
You can put one together yourself for a third of that cost. Might have to get your vacuum pump somewhere else because I've heard people are having a hard time getting in touch with Chris Martin these days.


----------



## Truly (Oct 26, 2007)

Then, somewhere in between Hoeggers or building your own...

Ebay, from mdperry40.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Complete-milker-milking-machine-Cow-goat-portable_W0QQitemZ200195560000QQihZ010QQcategoryZ66896QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

He rebuilds systems and will service them too.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I know in asking around everywhere the Caprine system, caprinesupply.com was overwhelmingly given the nod over the Hoegger systems. Not just for farm use but for bringing them to shows.

If you can wait for Chris Martin (info on goatkeeping 101) I would go with him and save half your money. Vicki


----------



## goatkid (Oct 26, 2007)

I'd love a milking machine. My friend has one, but it seems to be hard to keep running, unlike the commercial milker she used when she had the dairy. My problem is being able to afford one like the nice one in the Hoeggers catalog. Maybe I should check Ebay.


----------



## Odeon (Oct 26, 2007)

I have the Caprine Supply system one for home use, and a Chris Martin machine (Thanks Vicki!) for shows. I used my Caprine system for home and shows all last year. I bought mine used, and I love it!

I had thought about the Hoegger system, but I wasn't sure if I would like the Belly pail (especially with Nigerians).

Ken


----------



## Rambar Ranch (Oct 25, 2007)

You definitely won't be able to use the Hoegger system to milk a cow. Not sure of the caprine system. Much cheaper just to put one together yourself. Check out partsdeptonline.com they have some very nice systems if you want to spend the money and he'll also talk you through any parts you may need and for cleaning parts.


----------



## KJFarm (Oct 26, 2007)

The Hoegger pump will milk a cow, but you would need to get a cow bucket. We have some friends who milked a Jersey, for a friend, with their Hoegger machine. The lady brought them her Surge belly pail, with pulsator and inflations. Since the Surge bucket has a pulsator on it, all they had to do was remove the fuse to the pulsator on the machine and switch the pulsator to 40 instead of 60. Could all be switched over in a matter of a few minutes. Would also work with a 5 gallon DeLaval bucket and pulsator.


----------



## mirrorjranch (Jan 28, 2008)

I bought a rebuilt system from Mr. Perry on ebay about 2 years ago. I have been very satisfied with my system.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2008)

Thank you all for the info, thoughts, suggestions. Chris (Coso) has come to my rescue LOL. He is going to BUILD me a custom, made to order milker. :crazy.... He agrees that I need a larger bucket then the Hoegger's system (I have one doe that will more then fill that bucket on her own.. He says I'll hate having to stop and dump, stop & dump) SO.. Chris will be doing all the hard stuff (I'll just write the checks LOL) We're looking at building something large enough for 4 does, that will also milk the cows. I've put off and put off getting a machine, simply because I was so clueless... now, someone who knows all about them and is more then willing to help... oh yeah.. we be joining the *modern ages* LOL
susie


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Congratulations!!


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 27, 2007)

This is the system we bought and milked 75 head with for two years. I *love* it and its very reasonable. He will also work with you to figure whats best for your situation. Like for us, he set up two buckets with four lines and claws attached to each bucket. So we could milk four does at a time. I will reccomend this guy to anyone. Susie, I know you already are getting set up, but this info may come in handy for someone else. 

http://www.portablemilkers.com/catalog/item/1576325/2650028.htm


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I would not pay a $1 for surge cans (they are pretty for decoration in the dairy), surge pulsators, black lines or stainless shells with black inflations. Use it for a year then you would want to upgrade to silicone, a Delval style can and Interpulse pulsator. Figure most of this is rebuilt 1950's stuff! For half that money you can have things made from this year  Sort of like trying to play on an ole Apple computer! I was happy with my ole Surge setup until I went and milked for a freind with his new setup....going home to mine was like working with a toy. Vicki


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 27, 2007)

He will put it together with whatever you want.


----------



## Odeon (Oct 26, 2007)

I actually like my Surge bucket and pulsator. I use a narrow bore sure inflation as well (but clear milkline). I also like the NuPulse claws as well.


----------



## BlueHeronFarm (Oct 26, 2007)

I just ordered the Caprine Supply one yesterday.

Christian and I talked about him making one - he's very handy - but we decided that for right now, having one we know is tested and will work makes sense. We figure we can always build a second one and/or sell this one, but being able to just plug it in and go is VERY appealing after all the other work we've put into the dairy. ...and we're still not quite done with that - grey water system is next.

I'll post update photos n O/T, but the kitchen is almost complete. Still need some S/S work tables and a stove.


----------



## Oregonian Chick (Oct 26, 2007)

Ok I am bringing this back up. I am on the market for a milking machine. FINALLY! LOL...I can't spend TONS of money right now but I am bouncing back and forth between these two.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...kparms=algo=SI&its=I&itu=CR%2BUCI&otn=4&ps=42

http://www.portablemilkers.com/catalog/item/1576325/2650028.htm

I know emily has the last one. Is it very easy to use? I have no experience what so ever with milking machines so something easy would be great :lol. The cheaper the better. I want to get one already put together with everything with it since I have no clue how they run or how to put them together :lol. Has anyone ever tried the one on ebay? How do people like it?

Justine


----------



## Truly (Oct 26, 2007)

I have the one from ebay. I am happy with it.

It seems like Emily said tho, that you could get newer claws and inflations from the other guy.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2008)

Guess I could take a second and update my own thread LOL... I ended up ordering the 1.5 HP milker (set up for 2 goats, all silicone tubing & such) Of course it was WAY over the daily limit of withdrawal on my debit card.. (I ordered over the phone) ...so I ran to town and got a cashiers' check.. just called and checked. My milker ships on tuesday, est. to take about 5 days... I'm excited.

http://www.partsdeptonline.com/cgi-...oduct=91&cart_id=5708115.23830&exact_match=on
thanks for the help, everyone
susie, mo ozarks


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2008)

If I had to make a choice between the two I would choose the portable milkers guy. Main reason is I just wouldn't trust the vacuum system on the other guys system. He won't even put it in the pics I don't know if it is a vac off a car or what. The old Surge vacuum pumps are almost bulletproof and a lot of guys can and will still rebuild them. I would go to a used DeLaval bucket and a Interplus pulsator though. Just my .02


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2008)

I'm excited too Susie I want to see what that vac pump will do and how it sounds. Holler at me when it comes in.


----------



## Ravens Haven (Oct 26, 2007)

Congrats on your new milking machine. Hubby just bought out a goat farm and their stuff we have a new (1 year old) milk machine from Hamby Dairy Supply milks up to 8 goats at a time. Not that I will do that many at a time. I also have a 2 goat milk machine. I am so proud of him.

Hope you enjoy the relief a milk machine gives you.
Autumn


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2007)

By the time you are milking more than 2 does, a milking machine is the best thing you will ever do for yourself. Congratulations on the purchases! :biggrin


----------



## Qvrfullmidwife (Oct 25, 2007)

I just want to get our machine out of the living room and into action! We didnt want to set it up until we had a building ready...that is taking ridiculously long so now back to the drawing board...my hand milking dd are ready to mutiny...


----------



## Oregonian Chick (Oct 26, 2007)

So do you all like the surge milking machine? I am leaning toward getting that one but want some feedback on just how easy it is to use. Emily you said he had it setup for 4 milking does? Did this cost extra to get it setup that way? I would LOVE to have it set up that way for me also but depends on if it costs a lot more or not.

Justine


----------



## VickiLynne (Feb 8, 2008)

So Susie (ozark woodwyfe),

Did you ever get your Part Dept milking machine and do you like it? Is it quiet? Inquiring minds want to know.

Thanks in advance,
Vicki in NC


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

I am also using the Hoegger belly pail. 
My best friend. I love the minimal cleanup. Dumping gives your doe time to finish her grain. And congrats on a doe that fills up that bucket by herself. That means she is milking over 16 pounds a day? 

But if you are doing cows as well you would not be happy with it.
Nice to have a handyman to help- show us know what you end up with!
Lee


----------



## Bilrite Farms (Oct 26, 2007)

We got our milk machine from Parts Dept last summer and WE LOVE IT!!! Couldn't be more pleased with how it arrived and they helped us out with a set of valves that weren't the right size because we had requested a different tubing. We had been researching milk machines for a couple of years and decided to go with this one for our first machine rather than piecing it together (we aren't in dairy country) and couldn't have been more pleased. This year, once the Alpines freshened out came the machine and right into the milking routine! 

Trisha


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

Susie,
That's the same exact pump that I have, now! I LOVE IT, except...it's not that quiet. :? Not like my Martin pump, but the Martin pump won't pull 2 delaval buckets and milk 4 goats!! Maybe my idea of quiet and everyone else's isn't the same?? :really But, there is absolutely NO fluctuations in the vacuum pressure, even if an inflation falls off. If I'm so a mind too...I CAN pull the paint off the wall!!  Oh, it will milk the cow out in record time, too.

We are building a small enclosed box off the main barn this weekend to put the pump in, already have a concrete pad...the balance tank will be inside the barn mounted on the wall, so I can watch the gauge and have my ports inside. LOL...this system without the buckets weighs 140#'s so it's definately not going to be moved. The "Martin" pump has been stowed in the show trailer. 

Now, to get enough does kidded out to justify to DH why I'm using it now, instead of hand milking. :blush
Kaye


----------

